# East and City London Mobile Repairs Motorhome heating



## Celox (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing like being negative, re post motorhome Excel boat show, we have now found a site near the East entrance. £10 a night. I am now anticpating our Dometic heating and hot water system will be frozen and not work. It was drained but I know the pump is frozen. Any suggestions re the above would be anticpated if we fail to get it working.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely if you heat the van up on hookup using an electric heater this will defrost your heating system, maybe even use a hair dryer on the pump.
gently does it is the byword though.dont force the taps until all is defrosted as this will break them.

cabby


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I put a fan heater in each locker where the pipes run, and it was defrosted in 15 minutes


----------



## Counter552 (Jun 18, 2008)

We had this problem before Christmas, ended up cancelling our trip.

Even with all the water drained, the pump had still frozen and I'd switched it on before realising.

I managed to fix it last weekend - warmed up the van with the heating on for a few hours, all internal lockers open and a few watering cans of warm water into the tank.

However, I'd blown the fuse for the pump in the main fuse box. It was a 7.5 amp brown fuse if that helps.

Hope you get thawed out for your trip.


----------

